# New Mobile Version of Talk About Marriage



## Chris H.

From now on, if you visit the site with an iPhone, Blackberry, etc., you should get a text-only version of the site which should be quicker to download and easier to navigate.

If anyone has problems with their device, please reply to this thread letting me know what kind of device your using and which mobile browser.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I tried last night with just a cell phone using Verizon Mobleweb and it still loaded the whole page as it is here, graphics and all. Is there a specific address we should point to?


----------



## Chris H.

No it should auto-redirect. I will try to find out the user agent for Verizon Mobileweb and add it to the script. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Chris H.

Apparently, Verizon Mobile Web is altering the User-Agent it passes to the site, making it mimic a desktop computer (see: Verizon Mobile Content Transformation | Wap Review). I was able to submit a form to Verizon that requested an opt-out of having it do this for our website, but I'm not sure how long it will take them to actually opt us out.

I added another snippet of code that might make it work for you though... let me know.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I just tried and it still does not come up as text. I will try again later today and see if things have changed. 

I hope it does, as this would be a neat feature when on the road. Thanks!


----------



## Chris H.

I changed another setting that has fixed the problem of it not coming up for some people. Let me know.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I just tried again, and it is still the same. I purged all my cache and such. FYI, I am using an LG 8350 and have the mobileweb Mobile browser 6.2.3.2 universal by Openwave.

I may not be able to do anything, as this phone is over 2 years old. We'll see. If I get a chance to look online, maybe I can find if there is any settings I can do on my end to avoid this.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I just found that there is a disable optimized mode option box at the bottom of the page. If i select that, I can load the pages, however the text is HUGE! seems to work ok tho. this fall I probably will get a new phone, as this one is getting pretty beat up. may give me new capabilities.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris H.

That's part of the problem with Mobile browsers, the way they display things like fonts can vary significantly. On iphone, the text is almost too small.


----------



## michzz

Chris H. said:


> That's part of the problem with Mobile browsers, the way they display things like fonts can vary significantly. On iphone, the text is almost too small.


It's not really the problem of the mobile browsers, it's the designer's. 

You can design for display on the mobile browsers using CSS techniques.

in any event, I just loaded it on an iphone and the text is small BUT it is easy to just explode the view by using two fingers to stretch the view.

Good first attempt!


----------



## Chris H.

michzz said:


> Good first attempt!


Thanks!!!


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I had a thought... Why is the login all the way at the bottom? Can it be moved to the top? Every time I go on, I want to login first. I have to go all the way to the bottom, clicking the 4way forever to get there. Usability, it would be a big improvement on the small screen...


----------



## Chris H.

Good point, I'll see if I can change that.


----------



## Chris H.

Done!


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

AWESOME! Its the first thing that comes up and fills my screen. MUCH Easier.


----------



## martino

I'm not crazy about this mobile option. It's a nice option but will encourage shorter and less thought out replies to some people's serious problems. If you are going to offer advice on someone's life it shouldn't be from your mobile phone wherever you are at, should be from your home or at least while planted in front of a PC/lap top.


----------



## michzz

martino said:


> I'm not crazy about this mobile option. It's a nice option but will encourage shorter and less thought out replies to some people's serious problems. If you are going to offer advice on someone's life it shouldn't be from your mobile phone wherever you are at, should be from your home or at least while planted in front of a PC/lap top.


I'd have to disagree--depending on what phone you have.

President Lincoln could have written the Gettysburg Address on my iPhone.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

I use it to check PMs mostly. It is a nice option to have. This nov. I will be upgrading to a better phone. The little screen I have now this stinks, but so does everything.

Its a nice option to have in a pinch.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Another thought on the mobile forms.. why does the original message text not show up? On the desktop client, the message threads with quotes. On my phone, it does not. Is this something done consiously or am I doing something wrong...?


----------



## noideato20

Comment on the mobile. I think I would have had a much harder time over the last two months if it hadnt been there. I couldnt use the computer before my husband moved out I mean for this anyway. Its private and the posts are private. When u have kids on the computer all the time its just not ideal. Anyway like I said tam mobile has gotten me through some of my darkest hours. mobile or otherwise. I appreciate everyone on the site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Good point... Now there is the BEST reason to have the mobile here... privacy in ones own house to provide someone a voice and help and support.


----------



## Blindasabat

can't start a thread on mobil version I click on full but it doesn't go to it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl

Love it! Just tried it, works! Yahoo!


----------



## Chris H.

Tapatalk mobile app is functioning now.


----------



## nice777guy

Chris H. said:


> Tapatalk mobile app is functioning now.


What does that mean? Is that an app?

And - as always - thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Chris H.

Yes, it's a mobile app for android and apple.


----------



## Deejo

And it kicks ass.

Wow ... what a difference.

Already tested moderation and banning :smthumbup:


----------



## stoomey74

I went to the site on my ipad it said to buy this app. I bought the app but when I search for the group I can't find it? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## PBear

stoomey74 said:


> I went to the site on my ipad it said to buy this app. I bought the app but when I search for the group I can't find it? What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Me too. Works fine on my iPhone, can't find the group on my iPad. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H.

Try this:

Browse > Society & Culture > Health & Family >

should be down a little ways on this list


----------



## Runs like Dog

I'd rather a mobile site than an android app.


----------



## diwali123

I can't get into PMs, and I keep getting annoying pop ups about the tap talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DailyGrind

I love it, but it doesn't seem to always refresh as fast my email alerts. So I go back and forth (on my iPhone) b/n taptalk and the regular browser.


----------



## better than before

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babyowlsrcute

Is there a free iPhone app for this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rustytheboyrobot

For like a week about a month ago when I visited the site on my android phone I was getting a really nice layout that was very easy to use. Now I'm getting the regular text only and it's hard to navigate again. I'm with T-Mobile. Is there any way to get the nice layout and the easier navigation again? Thanks for any replies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Rusty if you try deleting all the cookies/Internet history on your phone the new view should return once you come back to TAM.

I'm on iPhone. And that's how I have to do it to go from classic to new. Check out the first sticky thread above too.


----------

